# Katrin Huß



## peter.zwerg (31 Juli 2010)

Suche verzweifelt Caps von Katrin Huß. Es gab bei "Kaffee oder Tee" vom 28.07.2010 eine Szene wo sie auf dem Bett saß, diese würde ich liebendgerne nocheinmal sehen. Hat vielleicht noch irgendjemand da von paar Caps gemacht?
Wäre so sehr dankbar :>


----------



## peter.zwerg (31 Juli 2010)

tut mir leid habe mich verschrieben, es war der 29.07


----------



## General (31 Juli 2010)

Vielleicht schreibst du mal die Capper Fraktion an, sind ja einige hier vertreten


----------

